# 120 yr old ground contact redwood?



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I find it hard to believe too. But there is proof.

The place I take my dog to run off leash is the local rural cemetery where most were buried in the late 1800's. Back then it was popular to border the family plot. Most were done in stone or concrete, but some were done in redwood. 

This area was being populated around 120 yrs ago as the one head stone shows.

Imagine the end grain wicking moisture that long and still survive. 

Amazing to a guy like me. I never would have thought that unprotected natural wood in contact with the ground could make it this long.

I have this notion that we should be striving to build things that stand a chance to last as long as it took the tree to grow. Pie in the sky notion most of the time but that is part of what makes me tick.

These trees were probably around 800 to 1000 yrs old when harvested. So they only have another 700 yrs to go and fulfill my vision.:clap:
What do you guys think about this life sycle of lumber in our work?


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

is this local to CA? never would have survived with the snow in new england


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you "kick the tires" to see if they're rotted off at ground level?:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I could only hope to go by 40.

How is life, answer, long.

Well Gus, I would think now that things only need to last about 15 years. I think all the 2x4's now were barely big enough to be turned into one to begin with.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Also, sometimes preservation/historical societies do work on cemetaries. Any chance its only 20-30 yrs old?


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

I like that thinking Gus, but with ho the way they are...not enough maintenance to make them last. That is woods biggest down fall, poor care.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Meetre said:


> I like that thinking Gus, but with ho the way they are...not enough maintenance to make them last. That is woods biggest down fall, poor care.


 
I am going to be quiet, it will hurt but, I will. :shutup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

MattK said:


> Also, sometimes preservation/historical societies do work on cemetaries. Any chance its only 20-30 yrs old?


Not the case here.

This place was in fast decay 20 -30 yrs ago when a lacal group took over and provides free maintenance. They have repaired head stones but none of the wood borders have been replaced.

The place is like a park with headstones now


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I come by there every 7 years and replace them Gus. It is about due time once again.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am going to be quiet, it will hurt but, I will. :shutup:


Something about how tall
the tree was????


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

That is cool, I would have figured it would start decaying after a few years. 120 is crazy


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

now see thats a perfect place for azek:thumbup:


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Heart Redwood, in ground contact, has a life expectancy with a typical upper limit of 30 years. There are sure to be some exceptions (lasting longer or shorter).

http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/housingandclothing/DK0897.html


Table 1.	Life expectancy of various species of untreated heartwood in ground contact.
Durability	Species	Life expectancy of untreated heartwood (years)
Very durable	Eastern red cedar	30+
Redwood	10-30*
Western red cedar	10-25
Durable	White and burr oak	10-15
Northern white cedar	5-15
Moderately durable	Tamarack	8-10
Red oak	6-8
Douglas fir	4-6
Nondurable	Red and jack pine	2-6
Aspen (poplar) and cottonwood	3-4
Ponderosa pine	3-4
White birch	3-4
Spruce and balsam fir	3-4
Basswood	<5
Maple	2-4
Ash	<5
Willow	<5
*Although tests at the Forest Products Laboratory in Madison, Wisconsin show that redwood durability can be good, it is at best quite variable. Their recommendation is treatment of redwood whenever it is used in ground contact.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo, bite me. I knew it was you.:laughing:

If you guys have never been to the west and seen a grove of original growth redwoods, do it before you end up in the family plot.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> I find it hard to believe too. But there is proof.
> 
> The place I take my dog to run off leash is the local rural cemetery where most were buried in the late 1800's. Back then it was popular to border the family plot. Most were done in stone or concrete, but some were done in redwood.
> 
> ...


It's possible maybe later
generations improved the plot.
That happens often.

A lot of that longevity has
to do with soil composition,
ph levels, and the local bacteria
and fungi.
It's striking how much longer 
redwood lasts out there anyway.
That stuff wouldn't look that good
back here after 20-30 years.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> now see thats a perfect place for azek:thumbup:


 Now that right there is a marketable proposition. Tombstones, or better said "grave markers" ain't a bad idear either.:thumbsup: thanks Tom.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> Leo, bite me. I knew it was you.:laughing:
> 
> If you guys have never been to the west and seen a grove of original growth redwoods, do it before you end up in the family plot.


I lived in one for 2 weeks. :thumbsup:
Had an owl for an upstairs neighbor. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

neolitic said:


> I lived in one for 2 weeks. :thumbsup:
> Had an owl for an upstairs neighbor. :laughing:


 Who?:whistling


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> now see thats a perfect place for azek:thumbup:


You suck:laughing:


So I see I have some disbelievers. 
I will reject your research and insert my own unbelievable reality.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I lived in one for 2 weeks. :thumbsup:
> Had an owl for an upstairs neighbor. :laughing:


I got laid in one Neo.

No owl in sight. Don't ask me with Who-Who either:laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Who?:whistling


That's what he said.
Didn't matter how many
times I introduced myself.
Apparently owls are very smart
but they have short term
memory problems. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Who?:whistling


:bangin:this is what you get for that one:laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> I got laid in one Neo.
> 
> No owl in sight. Don't ask me with Who-Who either:laughing:


I'm not going into the rest
of the living arrangements. :whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> :bangin:this is what you get for that one:laughing:


 Yeah, I kind of expected that would happen.:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I'm not going into the rest
> of the living arrangements. :whistling


Splinters in your wood? 
Not a great place to bring your inflatable dates Neo


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

neolitic said:


> That's what he said.
> Didn't matter how many
> times I introduced myself.
> Apparently owls are very smart
> ...


 Yep, they'll drive you to drinkin', those dang owls.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> Splinters in your wood?
> Not a great place to bring your inflatable dates Neo


I wasn't always old 
you know. :shifty:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I wasn't always old
> you know. :shifty:


I bet you were tearin up back in the tree house days. No doubt about it


----------

